# Chaga



## sns (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone know if there's much of a market for Chaga? My kid has sold some of our morels in the past... Recently we found a place loaded with more chaga than I have seen it total in my life. Took enough to last at least a year of personal use making tea/coffee, but left many dozens of them.
Just curious...


----------



## crisper_33 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know about a market, but I'd Love to buy some from you. How much are you asking for a pound?


----------



## amorel (May 2, 2013)

I have wild harvested tea grind Chaga for sale...$25/pound collected in Northern Wisconsin


----------

